# Recent Herping around Victoria



## cheekabee (Apr 14, 2014)

I went for a short trip to far east Gippsland and ticked off a few cool species of frogs and managed to get a couple shots of some cool reptiles.


Untitled by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr



Victorian Smooth Froglet (Geocrinia victoriana) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Victorian Smooth Froglet (Geocrinia victoriana) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Striped Marsh Frog (Limnodynastes peroni) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Dendy's Toadlet (Pseudophryne dendyi) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Dendy's Toadlet (Pseudophryne dendyi) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Dendy's Toadlet (Pseudophryne dendyi) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Lace monitor(Varanus varius) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Lace monitor(Varanus varius) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Black Rock Skink(Egernia saxatilis) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Black Rock Skink(Egernia saxatilis) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Red-bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Red-bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Gipsland water Dragon(Physignathus lesueurii howitti) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Gipsland water Dragon(Physignathus lesueurii howitti) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

Around Melbourne I also managed to find a few nice reptiles. 


Lowlands Copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Lowlands Copperhead (Austrelaps superbus) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr

Around the west of Melbourne CFA burns revealed large numbers of reptiles. 


IMG_5084 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Cunningham Skink(Egernia cunninghami) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Cunningham Skink(Egernia cunninghami) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Cunningham Skink(Egernia cunninghami) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Cunningham Skink(Egernia cunninghami) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_5120 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Southern Brown Tree Frog(Litoria ewingi) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Southern Brown Tree Frog(Litoria ewingi) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Southern Brown Tree Frog(Litoria ewingi) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Southern Brown Tree Frog(Litoria ewingi) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Weasel Skink(Saproscincus mustelinus) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Weasel Skink(Saproscincus mustelinus) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Weasel Skink(Saproscincus mustelinus) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Yellow-bellied water-skink(Eulamprus heatwolei) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


Yellow-bellied water-skink(Eulamprus heatwolei) by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


IMG_4239 by Akash Samuel Melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## AUSHERP (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome shots! I love the colour and focus points you used. The skink hatching was particularly good timing. The copperhead with its body raised is a great shot too.


----------



## NickGeee (Apr 14, 2014)

Fantastic shots


----------



## Mitella (Apr 14, 2014)

Neat!
The Lerista is, by far, the best :lol:
Along with the bell frog of course.


----------



## saratoga (Apr 14, 2014)

A beautiful collection of images and local field experience! Well done!


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gorgeous photos. Loved the shot of the hatching Weasel Skink.


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Cunninghamskinks (Apr 18, 2014)

Where were the CunninghamSkinks 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaykke (Apr 19, 2014)

Solid pics, love the Lacey.


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, Cunninghamskinks the Cunningham skinks were found around the west of Melbourne.


----------

